# Polishing Raw Aluminium



## cfrench (Jan 11, 2010)

Is it possible to get a bright shine on raw Aluminium?

heres my bike:


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

Yes. With a lot of buffing etc.

Bare aluminum oxidizes, so you'd need to cover it with something if you want to keep it shiny. A layer of car polish might do that.


----------



## cfrench (Jan 11, 2010)

any ideas on what products to use to polish and protect.


----------



## musikron (Jan 16, 2013)

Polishing compound and then clear coat over it. 3m makes a good kit, runs about $150, a random orbit air detail/sanding tool would come in handy as well. Will wind up looking like a slightly whiter chrome.


----------



## cfrench (Jan 11, 2010)

musikron said:


> Polishing compound and then clear coat over it. 3m makes a good kit, runs about $150, a random orbit air detail/sanding tool would come in handy as well. Will wind up looking like a slightly whiter chrome.


Thanks. Yeah, the polishing would need a power tool else it would take a week to do.

Whats a clear coat, ive only heard of this as a spray on job. Is there a way to clear coat a frame without spraying.


----------



## edoz (Jan 16, 2004)

If you want your polish to stay that way, you could always send it to Shawnee Trail Performance Bike coatings. He can probably polish it and either clear or Chromex coat it. 
The owner is a member here, (crazy8 maybe?)so maybe he'll pipe up and tell you what he can do. 
STB performance coatings~Home


----------



## musikron (Jan 16, 2013)

Sure, take it to be powder coated in clear, should run you about $75-$100


----------



## cfrench (Jan 11, 2010)

musikron said:


> Sure, take it to be powder coated in clear, should run you about $75-$100


is that the strongest option? our trails are really harsh on bikes.


----------



## JaquesN (Sep 14, 2009)

FWIW, a friend polished his old GT road bike. First off, even if it seems bare you have to be sure it's not anodized. If it is, you'll need to remove that layer. He used an oven cleaner, then Mother's polish to get the shine. It has not appeared to oxidize in the several years since it was polished, just protected by a light layer of wax.

Let me know if you need specifics on the products (oven cleaner, wax) that he used.

Jim


----------



## cfrench (Jan 11, 2010)

JaquesN said:


> FWIW, a friend polished his old GT road bike. First off, even if it seems bare you have to be sure it's not anodized. If it is, you'll need to remove that layer. He used an oven cleaner, then Mother's polish to get the shine. It has not appeared to oxidize in the several years since it was polished, just protected by a light layer of wax.
> 
> Let me know if you need specifics on the products (oven cleaner, wax) that he used.
> 
> Jim


Thanks, yeah im sure its not anodised, like the oven cleaner tip! I think ill use Mothers then for the polish as its easy to get hold of and inexpensive.

I think Wax / Car Polish / Silicon or something along those lines would be worth a try (cheap solution) before going for a clear coat.

Any suggestions on durable Wax / Car Polish / Silicon products...maybe ones that dont come off as easy when you wash the bike, or better stop dirt sticking to it as much so its easier to clean?


----------



## davesauvageau (Jan 8, 2010)

Travis Brown's 69er was blinged out a while ago!

Travis Brown's Trek 69er | Bike Magic


----------

